# Lots of photos, beware the wrath of dial up!



## Athanasia (May 10, 2007)

Hello everyone! My husband and I live in Victoria, BC and have 3 rats.
We just lost our oldest rat in March and got two new babies today!



*Mayonnaise: August 2004 - March 27 2007*
He was such a wonderful rat. He was my first rat and lived to almost 3.



































*Nugget: Agouti Berkshire Dumbo Rex born August 2005*
He is a rascal! He is such a scamp! He loves scritches and yogies and carrots. He love to tear up newspaper and pee on his shelf and attack feet.




















































Newest additions:

*Loxley: 12 week old Beige Hooded Dumbo*



























*Crouton: 6 week old Pink Eyed White Dumbo*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

So cute! And I can't believe how big Mayonnaise was!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's so wonderful how you get them to stay on their backs! My rats won't go for that XD


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I *love* how scraggly Nugget's whiskers are. That's just hilarious looking.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

AAAWWWW they ar etoo cute I could just eat them up!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice indeed.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww soo cute! the only rat of mine that will stay on his back is roobs


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I need to stop looking at his post! I find myself scamming on where I can put another cage full of boys! LOL!!! I just Love how big and cuddle they are!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Your boy Mayonnaise was just about the same size of my Nazy!!! he's so so cute!!! I love all your new little/big Dumbos!!!


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

love em all
gorgeous
nugget looks life he went through a lawnmower he is so cute tho!
and mayo reminds me of my mousse lol


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Mayoneisse : WOW what a lovely big squishy rat =p 
Nugget : SOOOOOO CCCUUUTTTEEEEEEE


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

aww they are such cute babies!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAAAHHHHHHHH, they're so cute! (sorry about mayonnaise)
I'm going to have to steal cruton!


----------

